# my wife left me in new year



## mark2345 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi every one thank you for this nice forums.

i been with my wife for 5 years and we married about 1 year. same time we had little problem but wasn't that big to finishing. we have 2 kids one is 2 years and one is 1 years. she went to her mum for xmas and after xmas she say she not coming back to me , we never had problem before xmas we brought many gift and she was coming back to me but sadnly she change her mind i couldn't believe it for beginning and it was hard i couldn't even sleep . she take to kids and its about 45 days i didn't see kids she change her mobile number and she don't want to contact me . i called her mom phones they been rude to me they don't want me to have ny contact with them , im confuse here. i live in different city which is about 150 mile far from my wife .now i get the solicitor to get by law to see kids. i been to police to say that my wife left house and take kids. and police been in they house to cheeking how is kids . and she called me she was crying say how u can do that and how u can go to police .. any way after few days she report me to police .. 
and police come take me to plocie station and she report me to been hit in her . which is i never done we never had to problem .police told me to dont have any contact with them. and now we dont have any contact with them . and she keep asking my friend she say she gone come to take staf at our house .all the staf i brought it. and every time she keep say that buts she never do. im confuse .what she trying do. dose she just been lost or what.

and im waiting for police to give me result what gone happen.
now she have profile in date web site looking for man and her profile say single.

and my wife few days the ago asking my friend about me how i am. and same things like that. now i just confuse what to do and what she trying to do... plz need same help and advice.


thank you mark


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I think you need to go see her in person somehow. Inform the police before you go what you're doing, so she can't do that again. If you can afford, it, get a lawyer. Most lawyers will talk to you the first time for free.


----------



## mark2345 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi thank you for ur respond.
im not sure if i go to see her caz her mum don't let me to see or if i see her mum will be there and they don't let me have talk to her in her own. so im realy not sure what to do .


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you have a brother or sister you can bring with you? Or parents? This CAN be civil, if you keep it that way.

The bottom line is that, legally, she has NO right to keep you from seeing your own children. If you wanted to, you could drag HER to court to force her to bring the kids back home. So you do have some control here. Your best bet is to find a lawyer and go for a free consultation.


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, if she is posting her profile on a dating website, then I don't think she cheated on you. She seems very angry with you and out for revenge. I don't know what happened with you guys, but think about it maybe? Perhaps what wasn't a big deal to you was a bigger deal to her? As to the kids issue, that's not right. Kids need a dad and a mom, even if dad only sees them every other weekend and holidays. They still need contact. I do feel kind of sad that she is out for dating, as she does have little children to take care of, and she can date a little later when they don't as much attention... although children always need attention I hope you do solve the mystery of what happened. Good luck and just always think of the children first. It will take the focus off the anger and disappointment marginally


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

This post is 2 years old. Remember to look at the post dates before responding; it saves a lot of time.


----------

